# Some input?



## HeX0rz (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I was cruising on over here to see if anyone could lend me some input. A few months ago I got my hands on some apricot wood. The wood was mostly cut and split into smoking chunks for food. I still have some bucked up rounds that need this done to them, but I also acquired some of the limbs in good size lengths.

They are somewhat curved and have their character to it, I would say. They average a diameter of about 10" or so. Some of them have a rotten core, and other pieces don't.

I would like to take this wood, and make a smaller baby daytime bed. Not a crib, but a little infant bed where the baby to someday be will be able to sleep in, instead of a the couch or our bed, or those baby carriers...

I figure if I can build this, I would get some critical experience from it for building log furniture. The father-in-law has some wood turning experience and has the ins-and-outs of building this stuff. I'm not sure how big of a lathe he has, but I don't think it would work anyway.

I want that skip-peel effect on the wood. I don't like that smooth and straight wood furniture feel. I might as well go buy 2x4's and glue lam them together and turn me out some furniture if I wanted smooth and straight log furniture.

Anyhoo, does anyone have any insight about how to prep the wood, plan it out and any securing methods to put it together? As well any structural things I need to keep in mind? Thanks!


----------



## twoclones (Jun 9, 2010)

There is a book called "Build Your Own Log Furniture" by Les Smith & Dan Swesey. It might be just what you need.


----------

